
How classroom technology is holding students back (little evidence they help) - Tempest1981
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614893/classroom-technology-holding-students-back-edtech-kids-education/
======
gherkinnn
Potentially interesting topic. But I wouldn’t know. Website requires four
clicks to make it readable. And fuck knows just how may more as I scroll.

Fuck these publishers and fuck the people who implement this nonsense.

/rant

